# First Toyota and Suzuki Assembly plant in Ghana



## larry3344 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 30, 2021)

That seems to be progress.


----------



## nysister (Jul 1, 2021)

My first thought, this is great, manufacturing in Ghana!

My second thought, De Beers.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 1, 2021)

nysister said:


> My first thought, this is great, manufacturing in Ghana!
> 
> My second thought, De Beers.


Who is De Beers?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 1, 2021)

I can’t wait to visit Ghana


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 1, 2021)

larry3344 said:


> Who is De Beers?








						blood diamonds – UAB Institute for Human Rights Blog
					






					sites.uab.edu


----------



## nysister (Jul 1, 2021)

larry3344 said:


> Who is De Beers?





lavaflow99 said:


> blood diamonds – UAB Institute for Human Rights Blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, the white owned diamond company that has exploited Black people in their native country for decades. 

On the surface what could have been good for the population turned out to be one of the worse things that could have happened.


----------



## silverbuttons (Jul 1, 2021)

My hope is that they can use this infuse of capital to create more wealth internally. But considering the history…


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 1, 2021)

silverbuttons said:


> My hope is that they can use this infuse of capital to create more wealth internally. But considering the history…


Thats he is aiming, Africans need to learn the technology, and they are in between a rock and a hard place. The west wants to call the shots and run their countries by proxy and keep them as economic slaves, China has gotten powerful and thirsty for resources, and then there is the incompetent African leadership.

My view is that African countries need to diversify their partnership and structure their agreements in a way that there is knowledge transfer but this demands a solid leadership.

anyway baby steps…I guess!


----------



## silverbuttons (Jul 1, 2021)

larry3344 said:


> Thats he is aiming, Africans need to learn the technology, and they are in between a rock and a hard place. The west wants to call the shots and run their countries by proxy and keep them as economic slaves, China has gotten powerful and thirsty for resources, and then there is the incompetent African leadership.
> 
> My view is that African countries need to diversify their partnership and structure their agreements in a way that there is knowledge transfer but this demands a solid leadership.
> 
> anyway baby steps…I guess!



random but not so random: what do you think about AU/Russia partnerships?


----------

